# Freigabe von System-Ordnern bei Windows Xp



## Candyass (9. August 2003)

Hallo

Ich habe ein seltsames Problem: Ich soll auf den PC meiner Mutter den Order C:\Programme freigeben aber leider funktioniert das nicht.. irgendwie kann ich einfach nicht durch "Rechtsklick", "Freigabe und Sicherheit" den den Ordner freigeben, denn das Feld zum Freigeben ist deaktiviert...

Bei allen anderen Ordnern ist mir das möglich nur bei "Windows" und "Programme" nicht... Und nochwas: Auf meinem PC, und der ist exact so eingerichtet wie mein PC, funktioniert genau das wunderbar.... bin echt ratlos..

Danke für Hilfe!

Bye
zuckerarsch


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (9. August 2003)

Hi

Welches Xp hast du? Pro oder Home. Also ich hab das gerade mal probiert, und bei mir hast funktioniert. Ich habe nur Xp pro rechner und diese sind verbunden mit einem. Domänen-Controler. Vielleicht funktioniert es desshalb. Wenn du Xp Home hast, könnte dies auch die Fehlerquelle sein.

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------



## Candyass (9. August 2003)

Re,

also wenn der Systemdatenträger C: mit FAT32 läuft, kann man "Windows" und "Programme" freigeben, läuft es auf NTFS geht die nicht.... komisch..

Hab das an 4 PCs getestet und bei allen wars so.. :/

byee
zuckerarsch


----------



## Eyewitness (12. August 2003)

Das hängt nicht vom Dateisystem ab. Grundsätzlich kann man jede Datei freigeben, wenn es das Betriebssystem ermöglicht. Ich denke mal, Candyass benutzt Windows XP Home, welches ja nur eingeschränkte Möglichkeiten bietet oder er hat noch die einfache Dateifreigabe aktiviert, obwohl ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob es daran liegen könnte. Ist aber auch egal, man kann auch unter NTFS Systemdateien und -ordner freigeben.


----------



## Candyass (12. August 2003)

morgn

ne, ich hab Professional... und es ist echt so dass es bei FAT32 möglich is und bei NTFS nit.. und alle diese PCs haben WinXP Prof.

byee
zuckerarsch


----------



## Scorp (12. August 2003)

Versuch doch mal die ganze Platte C: freizugen und dann in den Ordner zu kommen, du musst irgend n Hund bei den Berechtigungen haben.


----------



## Eyewitness (12. August 2003)

Ansonsten, der Schritt war schon richtig, ganze Platte freigeben und dann über die Sicherheitseinstellungen nur den Programmeordner freigeben. Ist zwar von hinten durch die Brust ins Auge, aber...


----------



## Candyass (12. August 2003)

so gehts auch nich 

"er hat noch die einfache Dateifreigabe aktiviert, obwohl ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob es daran liegen könnte."

Wie aktiviere ich die erweiterte Dateifreigabe?  (Davon wusste ich bisher garnix..)

zuckerarsch


----------



## Eyewitness (12. August 2003)

Extras -> Ordneroptionen -> Ansicht und dann einfach wegklicken.


----------



## Candyass (12. August 2003)

cool *** 

und ich dachte dass kann man nur mit 2k *g

*dankend* zuckerarsch


----------

